# Id help (rock or something more valuable)



## cody41213 (Jan 6, 2017)

Found this about 15 years ago. Its magnetic, very dense (heavy), has what appears to be small quartz veins, and is sorta specled inside. Rock, iron ore, or METEORITE.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks like a piece of hematite or magnetite, maybe.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks like hematite. When you say it's magnetic, do you mean it attracts paperclips or it will attract to a magnet? 

What does it look like if you shine a bright flashlight into it? 

Does it make you feel better when you tote it?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2017)

Quartz is the most common mineral on earth, yet is considered rare in meteorites. Hematite is a very common meteor-wrong.

Off topic but I've often wondered why meteorites contain the same minerals we have on the earth such as iron. You'd think as vast as the universe is, meteorites would be made of Krypton or something weird.


----------



## cody41213 (Jan 7, 2017)

It sticks to a magnet.


----------

